# Built some new backgrounds for some people



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Been building backgrounds for some people and just wanted to know your guys thoughts on this one that i built for a guy. he wanted the amazon background so i just put my own twist on it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW.... Very Impressed! :thumb:

Is that just your standard styrofoam?

The next question is how much for one shipped to WI? :lol:


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!!! :thumb: 
Do you have any pics of some of your work in people's tanks?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

wow thats nice.. i woulda boought some off you i jus ordered 2 and am probly gonna get 2 more for 2 55 gallon tanks.. howmuch would one be? im more into a background that doesnt stick out very far and no tree jus rocky... are you selling these jus locally to people you know or would you be interested in shipping them?


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Awesome! Did you hide any pumps etc... behind the BG?
:thumb:


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> WOW.... Very Impressed! :thumb:
> 
> Is that just your standard styrofoam?
> 
> The next question is how much for one shipped to WI? :lol:


thank you so much! yes that is made out of standard foam. well i have shipped them out of 
state before if your interested 

R- Dub yep all of the filters and heater are hidden behind the background. this picture was takin before the spray bar and jet were put in at the top of the bg.

mike715m pm sent to you

azcichlidfreak pm sent to you as well.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice =D>


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks Fabulous!!

Are you in washington state? If so which part? I stay In lakewood WA, so maybe shipping wouldn't be a problem

how would it cost for a custom background?


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's an update from one of my customers on the "tree stump" background. Will post more for you guys if interested. I think this one looks beautiful with his discus. 
Hope you guys like it!


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's one more kinda from the side. You can see the shelf and cave a little better in this one.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

And here is a sneak peek of a background I did for another member on here. This is one of my top 5 favorites I have done in a while, big thanks to the members here who have allowed me to build these for them. I'm still working on others from this member and can't wait to see pictures of them in his tank!


----------

